# hi everyone



## claireg31 (Sep 10, 2007)

right, everything seems to be going rather well with training at the moment, however, one small issue i need to overcome, BALANCE!!
anyone with any ideas how i can improve mine?
many thanks folkies

claire


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2007)

claireg31 said:


> right, everything seems to be going rather well with training at the moment, however, one small issue i need to overcome, BALANCE!!
> anyone with any ideas how i can improve mine?
> many thanks folkies
> 
> claire


 
Hi Claire...Is there a particular problem you are having with balance???The more info you provide the better your response will be...


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 10, 2007)

as i'm a black belt candidate alot of the forms are involving standing on one leg, better balance with specific choon bee's, i believe i keep leaning to far on the outside of my foot too, i just don't feel solid enough, perhaps working on making my legs stronger would help?
claire


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 10, 2007)

Balance balls are a great way of returning to good form.


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 10, 2007)

For one leg stanes, Ihave found it helpful to keep the supporting leg bent.  Which hyung are you doing with a one leg stane  Rohai, chinto, Bssai?


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 10, 2007)

JWLuiza said:


> For one leg stanes, Ihave found it helpful to keep the supporting leg bent. Which hyung are you doing with a one leg stane Rohai, chinto, Bssai?


bassia shio, bassia, nianchi cho dan and sipsoo, i keep my leg tucked for for all of these its more balance in general throught out the forms, i can apprear a wee bit wobbly thoughout them!
claire


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 10, 2007)

Those choon bees can be a pain, keep the supporting knee bent and focus on a spot on the wall or floor(something thats not moving) and just practice loads. Im still wobbling with the one legged bits on Jindo myself.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2007)

Balance boards are good, as said - so is practicing standing on one leg.  Start in a one-legged stance you can maintain easily; when you can hold it for 30 seconds, start modifying it toward a one-legged stance you have difficulty with.  As you adjust toward the more difficulty stance, take note of where your balance shifts, where your body is, the positioning of your leg, knee, and supporting foot, and see if you can figure out why you have more difficulty balancing in the harder stance than in the easier one.  Then apply that information to the harder stance.

Bend your supporting knee is also good advice.  Your knees are your body's shock absorbers, and control a great deal of your balance.  So do your toes - do you have any problems with your toes?  Especially your big toe - that can affect your balance in ways you don't realize.

Pay special attention to where your center of gravity is in all positions.

Perform slow motion kicks, and, as above, note where it is easier and harder to balance, then see if you can figure out the differences in your body positioning between the easier and more difficult balance positions.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 10, 2007)

I echo everyone else. Balance is always an issue for me because of my flat feet. Might not seem like a big problem for balance, but without the arch, I lack a lot of support. That, and my feet really hurt after a while. It's hard not to keep shifting my weight from one half of my foot to another. But I've gotten a lot better, especially because of jinte/jindo. Work on keeping your center of gravity over your supporting foot, and keep your knee bent. You'll get much better balance that way.

Tang Soo!


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 10, 2007)

well i'm just back from training, i think i must have spent atleast 30 mins standing on one leg at a time!!
when i was getting physio a couple months back they picked up on a few thinks that are related to how i stand which i am correcting and i feel will make my balance alot better!
about half way through learing sipsoo now, really enjoying it, will be even happier when its learned and stuck!
anyhow, amster miles has recommended that i practice balancing on one foot a couple of times a day, i'll give it my best and i'll get there!!
claire


----------



## Lynne (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad to hear your training is going so well, Claire.  Standing on one leg for 30 minutes?  Gee.  And good for you.  Hope the tips on balance pay off for your.


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Glad to hear your training is going so well, Claire. Standing on one leg for 30 minutes? Gee. And good for you. Hope the tips on balance pay off for your.


 
wasn't quite a whole 30 mins in one go, just at various points during the class, i'm learning sipsoo at the moment which has quite a few moves involving standing on one leg, oh what joy! very achey legs today!
claire


----------



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2007)

claireg31 said:


> wasn't quite a whole 30 mins in one go, just at various points during the class, i'm learning sipsoo at the moment which has quite a few moves involving standing on one leg, oh what joy! very achey legs today!
> claire


I heard our black belts had to hold the horse stance for an entire class (one hour) not too long ago, so I wouldn't have been surprised if you'd had to balance on one leg for 30 minutes.  Glad it wasn't in one fell swoop though 

I was happy that I was getting conditioned enough to be able to attend classes three times a week!  Then, we did the bunny hops and I was sore for four days. I guess I can look forward to various aches and pains throughout my martial arts journey, huh?


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 13, 2007)

i remember the class that i learned how to do diagonal kicks, it wasn't the next day i felt it (Friday) but the day after (Saturday) oh my how my legs ached, i could hardly walk!! streching was incredibly painful!!
oh the joys, just glad i enjoy the sport so much!!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 13, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I heard our black belts had to hold the horse stance for an entire class (one hour) not too long ago, so I wouldn't have been surprised if you'd had to balance on one leg for 30 minutes.  Glad it wasn't in one fell swoop though
> 
> I was happy that I was getting conditioned enough to be able to attend classes three times a week!  Then, we did the bunny hops and I was sore for four days. I guess I can look forward to various aches and pains throughout my martial arts journey, huh?



O_O wow...yeah, with my flat feet, that just wouldn't happen. It's not that my legs aren't strong enough, it's that my feet would just give out from under me.


----------

